# Kentmere Paper? Yay or Nay



## stone_family3 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been out of the darkroom for six years and always used ilford with some occasional scraps from other students who left the class. 

I've never used this brand what is your opinion of it?


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

It's ok, a little too cold for me. I prefer Oriental, Seagull is beautiful, makes for a creamy print.

Oriental Photo USA - Legendary Black & White Photographic Paper & Photographic Quality Inkjet Media


----------



## Jay DeFehr (Jan 19, 2010)

I like Kentmere papers very much. I use a lot of Fineprint VC and Kentona graded papers. They develop deep blacks, and tone well, and I like the surface. I've only used their FB papers, so I can't comment on the RC stuff. I'm printing for an upcoming exhibit on Kentmere, and I'm very happy with it.

Jay


----------

